# Finally! Tomorrow's the big day !!!



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Tomorrow I drive to PA to pick up my new fluff, a little boy I am naming Riley :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: !!

I can hardly stand another minute of waiting!

Thank you all for indulging me over these past few months as I have slowly started to mend from losing Zoe. This forum has helped me so much. I honestly don't know if I would have gotten another (at least so soon) but reading through all the threads and participating here has helped me heal from the loss.

Every day I look forward to jumping on this forum and seeing what all your fluffs have been up to. I worry about the ones who are ill, and find so much happiness reveling in the funny stories and antics of your little ones!

Pictures (of course!) to follow this weekend :heart: !


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am so excited for you that I can't wait until tomorrow either. :aktion033:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So exciting. We healed quickly after the loss of our Penny because of Belle. When you get a new little one they need you so that all else is put to the rear. We still grieve for Penny at time but these two little one keep us going. Best of luck with the new one.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

That is so exciting!! We can't wait to see pics. It makes me want another so badly, but I know my DH would freak!!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

We all get just as excited when a new baby is on the way. No sleep for you this weekend, but the puppiness passes so quickly. Enjoy every second.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tammy, thank you for the reminder. . . tomorrow won't come soon enough I know. We look forward to celebrating this new little life and member of the SM family! I know you are over the moon & rightly so. I cried the first time I saw Kitzi!! . . . and Lisi made me cry a few times for other reasons! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
Sending all our love & best wishes for the coming home party!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Yaaay! So happy for you! 
The long wait is finally over! Riley is the perfect name for a St. Patrick's day puppy!
Just about two years ago I made the drive from Mass. to Josy's for Max.
It is a long ride, and I was so excited to meet him the whole way there.
You are in for lots of joy!!! 
Max can't wait to see photos of his half-brother Riley!
:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

How exciting!!!!! I can't wait to see pictures of Riley!!! I don't know how you'll sleep tonight!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Tomorrow!!!! It's such a short time away, yet I bet the time drags by for you!!! :w00t: Keep busy today.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Soooooo exciting!!! Congrats and yes, please post pics ASAP!!! I looove the name Riley!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Can't wait to see pictures. I know how excited you must be.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm so excited for you and can't wait to see pictures of your precious Riley! Georgie is definitely keeping me busy these days, and although tears still catch me unawares , it is helping us heal. Riley will make you smile all the time!!! Safe travels


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Trying to get thru the rest of the day ! :smpullhair:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Tammy, I know how excited you are! I have a Riley boy too! Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How exciting! enjoy every minute.


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

Congrats!!! I feel your pain playing the waiting game! Lol

I love the name and can't wait to see pics!!

How old is your baby? I'm finally driving to Dallas on Monday and picking mine up on Tues. morning. She will be 15 weeks Monday. You and I will be going through the puppy stage together


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

So happy for you.. Drive carefully. Do you have someone going with you?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Daphne'sMom said:


> Congrats!!! I feel your pain playing the waiting game! Lol
> 
> I love the name and can't wait to see pics!!
> 
> How old is your baby? I'm finally driving to Dallas on Monday and picking mine up on Tues. morning. She will be 15 weeks Monday. You and I will be going through the puppy stage together


He is 12 weeks. I am so excited I don't even think I will mind the very lonnnngggg trip, well I'll mind on the way home because I can't wait to introduce him to his new home :chili:


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Ann Mother said:


> So happy for you.. Drive carefully. Do you have someone going with you?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, we sure will. Yes, my very wonderful boyfriend is driving me! I would be too distracted to drive :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Ann Mother said:


> So happy for you.. Drive carefully. Do you have someone going with you?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, we sure will. Yes, my very wonderful boyfriend is driving me! I would be too distracted to drive :HistericalSmiley:

Yes, Sherry, I just love the name, believe me I have been going back and forth for weeks on end :w00t:. Glad there will be another Riley out there, I didn't think we had any on here!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I remember counting the days then minutes when I got my Cassidy == Congrats I can not wait to see pictures


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

How exciting for you! I can't wait to see pictures of him!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tammy - I'm so excited for you. I know you just can't wait!!. I can't wait to see pix of Riley. :wub::wub: Safe travels and keep us posted. How early are you going to leave? Yea, CT to Josy's is a pretty long haul. Are you staying over somewhere in between?


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

So happy for you can't wait to see pix's of Riley.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Very excited for you! Congratulations!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

((((Tammy)))) I'm so excited for you:chili: bet you don't get much sleep tonight:blink:
I'm looking forward to meeting your little man:wub:
Safe travels to you:hugging:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm very excited for you, Tammy! And, I am looking forward to seeing pictures of your new precious little fluff baby!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:Waiting:opcorn:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm with Pat, safe travels today! Take some time to share some pics when you get back home please, or even on the way if you get a minute when you take breaks!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:tumbleweed::tumbleweed::tumbleweed:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Waiting, waiting, waiting! be sure to spam us with lots of pictures


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats on your new baby, Riley! Love his name.:wub: I made the trip to Josy's twice from NC..my Rose and Lily are from her...Franz is their daddy...Lily is in the middle, and Rose is on the far right..can't believe Lily is 4 yrs old now and Rose will be 7yrs old on April 11th...wanna see pics!!!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Me too. Picture please.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

:Waiting::Waiting:!!! (I've never used this little icon before!) 
How far of a trip?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I hope you have a iPhone to send pictures! Can't wait!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Sue, Deb Paula -- pass some popcorn over here - I ran out..... Can not wait to see pictures


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

LexiMom said:


> Sue, Deb Paula -- pass some popcorn over here - I ran out..... Can not wait to see pictures


here you go Lindaopcorn: gosh I hate waiting:smtease:opcorn:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Cute icons...where in the world do you all find these cute ones?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Just catching up and was hoping to see a picture at the end of this thread .


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Did I miss something? Was Riley picked up?????


----------

